

Backbone.js on Rails (a book by Thoughbot) - nwjsmith
http://workshops.thoughtbot.com/backbone-js-on-rails

======
jashkenas
In slightly more finished-product news, the PeepCode on Backbone.js came out
this morning:

<https://peepcode.com/products/backbone-js>

Part one in a three part series. For folks wanting a quick way to get up and
running, it's a great foundation.

~~~
jayunit
Yeah, the PeepCode is awesome. Love their consistently high level of quality,
and I'm a big customer. +1 to this recommendation.

We're aiming a bit above the level of their part 1, and assuming folks have
read the Backbone docs, and recommending things like that PeepCode. I'm really
looking forward to their follow-on content in parts 2 & 3, too.

------
jayunit
Hey folks - Jason from thoughtbot here. We're aiming for a very collaborative
format here, giving collab access on GitHub as we write the book using Scott
Chacon's git-scribe [1]. I'm hoping to solicit feedback as we go, and make the
book content the best it can be.

What do you think of this approach?

1: <https://github.com/schacon/git-scribe>

~~~
beck5
I love the gid-scribe idea, I am learning backbone atm and one of the problems
is the changes in 0.5.0 seem to put lots of old resources out of whack by a
few degrees.

I think resources should be paid for (I just bought the peepcode videos from a
comment here) I would be mildly worried that $49 might be a little high for
some, but then again I hope I am wrong. Previews are always nice to see, the
first couple of chapters to get a feel.

~~~
jayunit
Thanks! (And agreed on the 0.5.0 changes, just went through the upgrade on an
app ourselves a few days ago.)

Definitely hear you (and others) on the previews - we agree they'll be good to
have.

------
maercsrats
This looks interesting and would have helped us out tremendously 8 months ago.
But, hey, better late than never.

One thing that looks like it's lacking is how to integrate ui libraries;
specifically jquery-ui. Coordinating re-rendering of your views from updates
from your models or events from other views isn't easy. A FSM for backbone
would really help, come to think of it.

~~~
bruth
I have been working on a Backbone KVO API using a basic observer pattern. It
is very early stages and the API is not yet sound (I think it is still a bit
obscure for declaring custom behaviors) but I have a few examples of the
direction it is going <http://bruth.github.com/backbone-kvo/examples/>

------
jackbean
Is it possible to see couple sample pages?

~~~
jayunit
Great suggestion! We don't have any on the site yet, but I'd like to add some
as we're able.

------
tomhallett
It might be nice to see what percentage complete each area you list is. some
50%'s and some 0%'s? all 0%'s?

~~~
jayunit
Good idea Tom - right now it's all 0%, just the table of contents.

------
kaks
I've been looking at backbone.js stuff for the past three days and couldn't
find anything worthwhile besides cloudedit's tutorial and the docs. Just today
i was checking on books. Talk about luck :).

------
danibx
Im interested in Backbone.js but I do only frontend coding, no backend, no
rails etc. Would this book be good for me?

~~~
keeran
Sure, if you plan on working with people who do (on those sorts of projects).

Don't put yourself in a box though, what's stopping you doing both? Get stuck
in :)

------
jackbean
Slightly disappointed the book is almost entirely empty.

